# couple of my wood/tree pics and vids, 56K beware



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

New guy here... plenty of pics I will share.  I'm a bit of a picture nazi.

a couple trees i took down on my "new" property this spring.

A pin oak outside of my back garage. was busting up the concrete in the garage and sick of the mess everywhere from it.  i also wanted to put in a drive beside it for my trailer parking spot.












once it was on the ground, i found it had quite a bit of stump rot.  I thought it was a healthy tree... all the southern half of the stump was gone, down the root canals and all.






Short video of it coming down.  used a Stihl ported (modified) MS660 with a 28" bar.  tree was about 32" at the stump.  i cut the garage side first. click on the pic to start video






a half dead maple out in front of my house.  All the alive weight was over the house..











another short video, click on pic to play video.  I made the notch and started the back cut, then wedged it heavily on the house (weight) side.  I used a Dolmar 7900 with a 25" bar.  tree was about 29" right above the stump.


----------



## farmerblue (Dec 30, 2012)

With the pic of the 4 saws. I have needed to use a second saw to cut one out in a bind, but that must have been a bad day to get all 4 stuck in a bind.  I'm only joking.
Looks like fun


----------



## Thistle (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

some milling pics of the oak.  i decided to use my ported 660 and my 36" Grandberg  MK3 mill instead of my totally brand new rebuilt 084 for this project.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## DexterDay (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice pics.... Very nice Saws.... My In-laws live in the Canfield/Boardman area. I am just West of Akron. 

Welcome, and we love pics... Keep them coming!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 30, 2012)

Love the pics, love the saws, love cutting risky trees......you'll fit right in around here, Freakingstang....

Those boards from the pin oak, that looks like some good rustic tabletop material there.  How many boards did you end up with?  How thick were they?

I've got several big oaks up on the ridge to drag out with my snowmobile, hoping to mill them as they are just waaay too nice to split up for firewood......

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

Haven't figured out how to multiquote yet. i'm 10 min west of canfield, about 15 min to boardman. I"m new to this area from the center of the state. I bought a garage for my hobbies to live in and got a nice house with it. I work in akron.




Scotty Overkill said:


> Love the pics, love the saws, love cutting risky trees......you'll fit right in around here, Freakingstang....
> 
> Those boards from the pin oak, that looks like some good rustic tabletop material there. How many boards did you end up with? How thick were they?
> 
> ...


 
that is exactly what I plan on doing with them. they are in my back garage drying out. I cut one slab at 3 1/2" thick. I wanted to make a thick coffee table. the boards are 9 feet long and the narrowest is 21-22" and the widest being 28. I did not mill the log into a cant as i was in a hurry to get it done. I got 6 boards 1 1/4" thick. and two that are 3 1/2" thick plus the last 4-5 inches of the last cant. i ran out of daylight. So i just stacked it all up and weighted it down,hoping I can keep it from warping too much. This was also my first time milling with my CSM that i've had for about 4 years now. i've moved a bunch and just hadn't had the time to use it. I thought the same thing, i had enough wood, and this was straight enough to make some decent lumber, plus what is neater than building something for your house out of wood you milled from your property? i had every intention of rolling the log to square it up, but i liked the grain I was seeing and kept going.

got tons of firewood out of the tree as it was without the bottom 9 feet...











Fiskars X27 does 98% of my splitting.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 30, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> Haven't figured out how to multiquote yet. i'm 10 min west of canfield, about 15 min to boardman. I"m new to this area from the center of the state. I bought a garage for my hobbies to live in and got a nice house with it. I work in akron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try stacking them (stickered, of course) and using some cheap Harbor Freight ratchet straps in three or four locations along the boards. Every month or so, go out and tighten the straps a click or two. Works good for small stacks.

I have around 300 bd ft of white oak boards, 300 bd ft of black walnut boards, and around 1000 bd ft of poplar drying out in my garage as we speak......my buddy has a 1940's era Frick roundblade mill powered by an ancient DT466 diesel powerplant, that'w what we use for milling....but I will own a Granberg mill someday for my Stihl 075.....

I have three big white pine saw logs on the trailer as I type this, and around 9 huge white oak logs still up on the ridge. I gotta make a skid to haul them out with the snowmobile....


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

might sound stupid. but how do I measure boardfeet? like I said, that was the first time i've used my mill and it ended up taking longer than I had thought. Ate about two gallons of fuel too.

And yes, i stickered it and weighted it down plus 4 straps down the lenght of the boards. approx ever 2-3 feet


----------



## ScotO (Dec 30, 2012)

so tell me, how'd you get that Rollomatic ES bar to mount up to your 372XP?....
just curious.

I have lots and lots of Stihls, but only one Husky (its a 372XP as well).  What an awesome saw!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 30, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> might sound stupid. but how do I measure boardfeet? like I said, that was the first time i've used my mill and it ended up taking longer than I had thought. Ate about two gallons of fuel too.
> 
> And yes, i stickered it and weighted it down plus 4 straps down the lenght of the boards. approx ever 2-3 feet


 Here's how to measure bd ft.

http://woodworking.about.com/od/glossary/g/boardFoot.htm


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 30, 2012)

farmerblue said:


> With the pic of the 4 saws. I have needed to use a second saw to cut one out in a bind, but that must have been a bad day to get all 4 stuck in a bind. I'm only joking.
> Looks like fun


 
haha, heres a long video of some ported saws. It was the first couple of tanks thru a MS360 I had just ported and was VERY impressed with it.. the 360 outcuts a stock 440/044 and a 372 husky. That 372 in the video has a TON of work done to it, almost too much for a work saw. you can hear the chain on it. The oiler hole got plugged up and wasn't oiling propperly.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 31, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> so tell me, how'd you get that Rollomatic ES bar to mount up to your 372XP?....
> just curious.
> 
> I have lots and lots of Stihls, but only one Husky (its a 372XP as well). What an awesome saw!


 
Baileys sells an adapter.  The 372 has wider stud spacing that most other huskies. you have to use a small stihl mount (029-660). I had to mill the bar slot about 3/8"-1/2" forward to get enough room to get the chain on with a 8T rim.  the oil holes line up.  I have been running Stihl ES bars on all my huskies and Dolmars for years now.  it was easier to have one type of bar that fit all the saws.. (well most).  the adapter looks something like this:






This adapter is actually one I made for a Dolmar 7900. the stuf spacing is narrower than that on the husky 365/371/372.  some of the aftermarket stihl bars have longer bar slots that work better with husky without modifying the bar.  you can use a combination of a flat file and a chain file to elongate the hole if you don't have access to a drill press or mill.  The bar adapter is about 10 bucks from Bailey's. 

Does your 372 have a muffler mod yet?  what size bar do you run on it?  Opening up the muffler outlet and retuning helps tremendously, although it really takes well to porting...


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep..... Its official.  You are gonna be a well welcomed member.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 31, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Yep..... Its official. You are gonna be a well welcomed member.


 
how west of Akron? I grew up in wooster, lived in ashland/new london for a few years with the Ex and just recently lived in norton at the edge of clinton/barberton/wadsworth until I bought this place.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 31, 2012)

Actually in-between the Ashland/New London area. Live in Sullivan....




Freakingstang said:


> how west of Akron? I grew up in wooster, lived in ashland/new london for a few years with the Ex and just recently lived in norton at the edge of clinton/barberton/wadsworth until I bought this place.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, now that I know about this adapter, I can start using my 20-some Stihl bars on the husky....thanks for the heads up!  I have yet to mod the muffler on the 372xp yet, but I plan on doing so.  Any pics of your muffler mod?

Dex is right, you're gonna fit in nicely around here!


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 31, 2012)

here's my favorite....although the easiest way to to remove the muffler, remove sparkscreen, pry up on the deflector and get in there and diegrind the hole out.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice lil' chunk of Black Cherry just behind the bar in last pic _* *_Really like that 'double barrel' muffler mod on that 372....I just bought a 2nd OEM deflector & firescreen & attached it on left side of my 288XPW with self tapping hex heads.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah the 281/288 deflector is the other easy way. I do them on the stihls on the drivers side as well as the Dolmar 6400/7300/7900's.


----------



## Boog (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice work Steve, love that Stihl bar on that Huskie.  I was down your way just a bit ago to take my daughter to a friends near Palmyra and Bailey Rds.  Came back home down Ellsworth from there but didn't see anything resembling your place.  You must be east of Bailey on Ellsworth.


----------



## Senatormofo (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome Aboard! Love the pics and video's!


----------



## bogydave (Dec 31, 2012)

Great pictures.
Nice set up.
Good info!


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 31, 2012)

Boog Powell said:


> Nice work Steve, love that Stihl bar on that Huskie. I was down your way just a bit ago to take my daughter to a friends near Palmyra and Bailey Rds. Came back home down Ellsworth from there but didn't see anything resembling your place. You must be east of Bailey on Ellsworth.


 
Just got your message, i'm about 1/4 mile west of duck creek (before bailey) to the south. Silver silverado in the drive. if you passed the kennel sign on the left, you went too far. I tell my car buddies to look for the stickered up mailbox until I get a Ford racing or Stihl sign hanging up.... lol.

Look for the tri-bar mustang running horse next christmas with the red white and blue..... Might do a blue ford oval in xmas lights too...

might have seen an episode of gold rush filmed last spring as I was regrading my property...got some wierd looks from the locals..... ya know, new guy in town, junk everywhere, cutting trees and fencelines down and then digging for gold?!!


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 31, 2012)

one more from the other side... my car buddies hate me because they sold all their toys and had kids. I'll stick with the toys for now.....


----------



## Boog (Dec 31, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> Just got your message, i'm about 1/4 mile west of duck creek (before bailey) to the south. Silver silverado in the drive. if you passed the kennel sign on the left, you went too far.


 
Yup, I went right by you then.  Hey, here is your Stihl sign up in Ashtabula for $235........................ tried to get the guy to trade some old ammo for it but he was firm cash.  Its from 1958! :

http://ashtabula.craigslist.org/clt/3429872677.html

I'll be going right back by you to pick Grace up mid afternoon tomorrow.  If I see signs of life outside I'll stop in!  Later!


----------



## Boog (Dec 31, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> my car buddies hate me because they sold all their toys and had kids. I'll stick with the toys for now.....


 
I know that feeling................... had to sell my "only run summers" 90 Celica GTX when the kids car seats would not fit in the back!


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 31, 2012)

Boog Powell said:


> Yup, I went right by you then. Hey, here is your Stihl sign up in Ashtabula for $235........................ tried to get the guy to trade some old ammo for it but he was firm cash. Its from 1958! :
> 
> http://ashtabula.craigslist.org/clt/3429872677.html
> 
> I'll be going right back by you to pick Grace up mid afternoon tomorrow. If I see signs of life outside I'll stop in! Later!


 
That's cool, unfortunately I can't afford the extra cash right now. just spent a big amount filling my oil tank.  I should be around, I have to clean the garage as I packed it before the snow came and I can't move inside it..  actually quite embarassed of the shop right now!  Happy new year bud!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 31, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> That's cool, unfortunately I can't afford the extra cash right now. just spent a big amount filling my oil tank.  I should be around, I have to clean the garage as I packed it before the snow came and I can't move inside it..  actually quite embarassed of the shop right now!  Happy new year bud!




Fill the oil tank??    j/K.....

Beautiful thread. Beautiful home.. Beautiful Saws... 

Me and Boog Powell may be seeing you soon. I drove almost right past your place last weekend for Christmas. My In-Laws live in Canfield and i take the Back roads from Akron up. So the road off Mahoaning Ave (forget the name) that we turned off, is right at Berlin Center. 

Or maybe if you ever go to Boog's place, I will head down that way. 

Again. A great deal of info in this thread. All great stuff that no one seen before.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 1, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Fill the oil tank?? j/K.....
> 
> Beautiful thread. Beautiful home.. Beautiful Saws...
> 
> ...


 
thanks.. the home is pretty nice, way more than I need now, but couldn't pass it up for the short sale price I got it for.  Wish it had some more land with it, but.... I work in tallmadge.... if ya are out this way and see both trucks or garage opened up (in nice weather), by all means stop

Yeah, ya know... oil furnace... since I don't have any seasoned wood yet... hard to think it has been almost 3 years since i've had to pick up a saw... i sure missed the smell and two stroke fumes and love me a nice axe workout. Clears my mind... not a work related thought when i'm in the woods.

Good deal..been wondering when I ws going to meet up with some other locals. I mow and plow the 90 y/o ladies place next door and she's about all i know other than one flaky car dude out here.   Bring me one of those 036's/360's and i'll work it over for ya.  chances are you won't pick up that 460 after ya run it.... runs a 25" bar awesome, although it needs more oil imo.  I have tons of chains, can spin up any sized chain ya might need and have plenty of bars and stihl and husky parts....I take beer and gun stuff on trade...  (for future reference)


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 1, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> thanks.. the home is pretty nice, way more than I need now, but couldn't pass it up for the short sale price I got it for.  Wish it had some more land with it, but.... I work in tallmadge.... if ya are out this way and see both trucks or garage opened up (in nice weather), by all means stop
> 
> Yeah, ya know... oil furnace... since I don't have any seasoned wood yet... hard to think it has been almost 3 years since i've had to pick up a saw... i sure missed the smell and two stroke fumes and love me a nice axe workout. Clears my mind... not a work related thought when i'm in the woods.
> 
> Good deal..been wondering when I ws going to meet up with some other locals. I mow and plow the 90 y/o ladies place next door and she's about all i know other than one flaky car dude out here.   Bring me one of those 036's/360's and i'll work it over for ya.  chances are you won't pick up that 460 after ya run it.... runs a 25" bar awesome, although it needs more oil imo.  I have tons of chains, can spin up any sized chain ya might need and have plenty of bars and stihl and husky parts....I take beer and gun stuff on trade...  (for future reference)



Beware, I may take you up on the offer. I was talkin to Boog Powell on the phone last night and he told me about your 360  If it runs that good, i can see us working something out


----------

